# G15 Spinnt total ???



## Heroman_overall (11. April 2009)

Hey Leute hab zwar schon ein weilchen bei google und hier im Forum rumgesucht aber nix gescheites gefunden deshalb schreib ich mal mein Prob.

Gestern Abend hat die G15 genau das gemacht was sie sollte. Nach einem Neustart nach Updates fing die Tastatur zu spinnen an. Das kann man sich so verstellen das wenn man eine Taste drückt z.B. A dann kommt auf dem Bildschrim eine 2 zum vorschein. Quasi kann man sagen egal welche Taste ich drücke auf dem Bildschirm werden diese dann in irgendwelche anderen Buchstaben oder Zahlem umgesetzt. Z.B. kann ich mitlerweile auch mit der Taste  F8 die Belchtung an und ausschaulten, aber dafür gibts ja ne andere Taste auf dem Board nur die funzt gar nicht mehr. 

Nachdem ich nicht mehr weiterwuste was ich machen sollte hab ich meine Platte formatiert und das Betriebssystem komplett neu aufgesetzt samt aller Treiber. Dabei hab ich eine andere Tastatur benutzt und alles Updates und was man sonst so installiert installiert. 

Nunja der Fehler hat sich nach anschließen der Tastatur nicht behoben und daher die Frage hat irgendeiner ne Ahnung was mit der los ist und was man so dagegen tun könnte, da display und alles noch super funzt nur sämtlichen Tasten nicht mehr zu gebrauchen sind.

Hoffe auf Positive Antorten


----------



## Simon_PCfreak (13. April 2009)

Ich wollte mir ma auch ne neue G15 hohlen.
Ich hatte das Problem mit meiner alten Tastatur!
Ich hätte mal geschaut, ob man i-wie in der Tastatur die Sprache umstellen kann ( oder Windows)
Ich hatte mal Englisch eingestellt und da kam auch so n sch*** raus.

viel Glück!


----------



## Heroman_overall (13. April 2009)

Ja auf die Idee bin ich auch schon gekommen nur das hat so gut wie nix gebracht. Hab auch noch die alte G15 im schönen blau nur kann seit dem kack nix mehr mit anfangen und bin bei google immer noch nicht wirklich schlauer geworden. So ne verdammte sch....


----------



## FoXXie (13. April 2009)

Hast du einen Wasserschaden?
Durch das Wasser verbinden sich die Kontaktbahnen.


----------



## FatalMistake (13. April 2009)

es kann auch ein Virus sein!!!!!! kP welcher, aber solche gibt es. eig. nur eine kleine Verarsche, trotzdem blöd wenn man sowas drauf hat...


----------



## Heroman_overall (15. April 2009)

Echt wusst ich gar nicht das wenn flüssigkeit drauf kommt sich die Kontakte verbinden. Kann man nachträglich noch was dagegen machen oder ist das Keyboard dann geschichte. Dann ist es kein fehler bei mir sondern das sich die kontakte verbunden haben. Kann man da irgendwas machen noch???


----------



## Lexx (15. April 2009)

FatalMistake schrieb:


> es kann auch ein Virus sein!!!!!! kP welcher, aber solche gibt es. eig. nur eine kleine Verarsche, trotzdem blöd wenn man sowas drauf hat...


Alter, alter, Schwachsinn pur. Ich sag nur eines: Schuster, bleib bei deinen Leisten.
Und das hämische Grinsen, naja Kärntner halt.. *g*

b2t: Nach einer kaputten G15 Blue im vergangenen Jahr und der vorhergeganenen Analyse:
Diese Tastatur ist kaputt.

Entweder a.) durch - wie bereits erwähnt (ein Wissender?) - Flüssigkeitsschaden,
oder durch b.) der Tastatursteuerchip geht einfach mal kaputt (Foren schmökern.).
Meiner Empfindung nach ein wenig oft bei der G15 (alt).


Lösung:
1.) per Tool "HidTest" (in den meisten G15-Foren aufzutreiben)
sich die USB-HID-Devices anzeigen lassen.

If Devices = 5 dann weiter zu 2.) (siehe Screenshot)

Ist das nicht der Fall -> Sondermüll-Abgabestelle.
Kann beim besten Willen nicht mehr repaiert werden.
Selbst aus 2 Stücken kann man keine funktionierende basteln

2.) per Tool "lglcd_dda" Tastatur auf korrekte Funktion überprüfen.

Erst jetzt kann man sagen was deine G15 so treibt.


PS: bestes deutschsprachiges Forum http://www.g15-applets.de/


----------



## Klausr (15. April 2009)

Hatte genau das selbe Prob mit meiner G15 Alt nachdem meine liebe Frau Kaffee drüber geschüttet hat.

Dürfte bei dir auch so sein das sich zwischen den Folien die bahnen verschmorrt haben-hab meine mit hilfe einer g11 repariert,dazu mußt die eigentlich nur die äusseren rahmen mit Display und Platine tauschen steht dann zwar G11 drauf aber du hast eine G15,wennst das aber machst vorsicht beim lösen und einstecken der Folienstecker,sind hoch empfindlich


----------



## SlimShady99 (15. April 2009)

du kannst deine G15 ja mal gaaaaanz vorsichtig öffnen und nachsehen, ob evtl. erkennbare defekte an den Leiterbahnen vorhanden sind. in dem G15-Applets Forum (Link hat Lexx schon gepostet) gabs glaub ich mal ne Anleitung, wie man solche Defekte per Silberleitlack wieder behebn kann...
EEEEDit: Hier is der link zu dem "Wasserschaden Repair Guide" http://www.g15-applets.de/g15-wasserschaden-repair-guide-t4504.html


----------



## Heroman_overall (15. April 2009)

Hey danke für die news werd die Programme gleich mal testen und schauen was meine Tastatur so alles macht was sie nicht sollte. Das mit dem Virus hatte ich auch erst gedacht aber dann schnell wieder verworfen denn das kann nicht sein.

Hab mir auch per google ne Anleitung rausgesucht wie man die G15 öffnet da ich es selbst nicht so genau wusste und nachgeschaut wie es dort drin so aussieht, das gute ist man sieht nix meines wissen müsste sie eigentlich funzen da man nix sieht was verschmolzen aussieht oder als Fehler zu sehen ist.

So werd mich jetzt mal nach den Tools ausschau halten und dann posten obs gefunzt hat oder nicht.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Lexx (15. April 2009)

Tools im Anhang.


Noch eine Frage: wars eine Alte, mit blauer Belauchtung (um die wäre es echt schade)
oder die Refresh, die Neue mit orangener Beleuchtung? (um die wärs weniger Schade.. *g*)


----------



## Heroman_overall (15. April 2009)

Das Tool "lglcd_dda" hab ich herunter geladen und getestet und alle regler haben das gemacht was die Tastatur machen sollte das Prob lieg nur bei den Eingabetasten und nicht bei den Media Tasen die funktionieren einwandfrei. 

Danke für den Anhang werds gleich mal das 2te Programm testen. Hab noch die schöne Alte g15 im schönen blau und um die wäre es mir auch zu schade


----------



## Heroman_overall (15. April 2009)

Beim Hidtest tool hatte ich schon mehrere Fehler Sreens hab ich beigefügt vom normalen Basic Test und vom Extendet Test. So wie es aussieht sieht nicht gut für meine alte G15 aus


----------



## Klausr (15. April 2009)

wie gesagt wennst sie retten willst und es an der hw liegt ist die einfachste lösung du besorgst dir eine gebrauchte G11 und tauscht entweder die rahmen(so wie ich) oder die bahnen wobei bei den Folien mußt dann schaun hab meine zerlegte noch wo rumliegen zuhause sind aber 2 folien und das alles genau so liegt und in position ist wie es sein sollte,ich habs mir nicht getraut die folien rauszulösen deshalb hab ich jetzt eine G11 mit G15 Platine und display ^^


----------



## Heroman_overall (15. April 2009)

Die Idee ist mir auch schon gekommen danke für die antwort war mir nicht sicher ob das Display auf einer G11 funktionieren würde wenn man es draufbaut aber wenns bei dir geklappt hat wirds bei mir auch funzen.

Tja das wirds dann wohl gewesen sein danke für eure Hilfe werd mich mal nach ner G11 umschauen und den Ramen samt Display aufbauen dann funzt alles wieder.

Greez


----------



## FoXXie (15. April 2009)

Lexx schrieb:


> Entweder a.) durch - wie bereits erwähnt (ein Wissender?) - Flüssigkeitsschaden,


Sowas von,hab aber die Refresh,dennoch habe ich 2 Wasserschäden repariert.


Lexx schrieb:


> PS: bestes deutschsprachiges Forum www.G15-Applets.de :: Index


+1


----------



## Lexx (15. April 2009)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> Beim Hidtest tool hatte ich schon mehrere Fehler Sreens hab ich beigefügt vom normalen Basic Test und vom Extendet Test. So wie es aussieht sieht nicht gut für meine alte G15 aus


Naa, der Scren ist OK, die Elektronic MELDET sich noch naturgemäß.

Die G15 hat 2 Tastatursteuerchips, einer für die normale IBM-108-Tasten-Standard,
eine für die G-Tasten, die M-Tasten und die Mediattasten.

Und der für die normalen Tasten scheint nicht richtig zu funktionieren.

Sieh dich bitte mal in g15-applets.de um. (Profi-Fator höher als hier.)


----------



## Lexx (15. April 2009)

FoXXie schrieb:


> Sowas von,hab aber die Refresh,dennoch habe ich 2 Wasserschäden repariert.
> 
> +1


Naja, mit meiner Hardware kenn ich mich aus..  Ich bemühe mich zumindest.


----------



## Heroman_overall (16. April 2009)

Ok Lexx werd mich da mal genauer umschauen da mit ne neue G11 für ca 50-60 Euro doch a weng zu teuer ist wenn man schon ne G15 daheim hat. 

Ja so nen kacke Wasserschaden und schon ist so ne Tastatur kaputt. Da Erfreut es jeden Menschen. Ok versuch das Prob im anderen Forum zu schildern da dieses ja Hauptsächlich auf die G15 Interessiert ist. Mit gut Glück bekomm ich sogar irgendwie die Olle wieder Funktionstüchtig. 

Bei neuen Probs oder Erfolgen werd ich hier Posten.


----------



## Lexx (16. April 2009)

OK, und Jaaa bitte.


btw: das interessante ist ja, vor der G15 hatte ich für ewige Zeiten eine Compaq-Tastatur.
Von Unmengen an Kaffee und Brösel, ab und zu mal Wasser, gelegentlich ein Bier,
geschweige denn von den seltenen aber doch passierten "Eruptionen",
die war einfach nicht umzubringen.
Die G15 dürfte echt ein fragiles Werk sein, da lernst man seine Hardware zu respektieren.. 
Und ich liebe Sie, ich will nieee mehr ohne.. 

Fin.


----------



## Heroman_overall (16. April 2009)

Oh ja das ist war früher konntest mit den Tastaturen mehr anstellen als heut. Da reichen anscheinend schon ein paar Tröpchen und das schöne nicht grad billige nicht nicht mehr zu bekommene Teilchen geht von heut auf morgen kaputt. Ja da bekommt man ein sehr gutes gefühl wie man in Zukunft mit seinem Zeug umgehen sollte damit so ein dilemma nicht nochmal passiert.

An Lexx hab beide Tests ausgeführt und beim einen Screens begefügt. Der andere hat einwandfrei gefunzt konnte alle regler mit der Maus bedienen und die Tastatur hat sie richtig Ausgeführt. 

Lustigerweiße spinnt die Tastatur nicht mehr wirklich rum. Gut die hälfte der Tasten funktioniert wieder so wie sie sollte die anderen nicht mehr. Wenn ich z.B.  a,s,d drücke passiert nix auf dem schirm aber wenn ich weitergeh und f,g,h,j,k drück gehen die Tasten und wenn ich dann die Tasten l,ö,ä drück passiert auch nix usw usw.

Mal gucken vielleicht hat sie ja gerade ihre Periode und ihre Tage halten von ein weilchen an vielleicht mag sie in ner Woche wieder.


----------

